

Ask YC: When should you let people start writing about you? - chriszf

I wrote some software. Now, I want to make it explicit that it's not meant to be a startup. I wrote some program to serve my needs, and it's coincidence that it's in webapp form.<p>Still, some people expressed interest in using it so I made it multiuser. And somehow, word got out and now I have a very small number of users (much bigger than my initial plan of 1, though).<p>Now, someone's contacted me with interest about blogging about it/advertising for me. On one hand, I think that's neat. If people like it, that's cool. On the other hand, while the core functionality that I wanted is pretty robust, I have some really flimsy 'social network' aspects tacked on at the request of some people, and I don't think it's ready to actually be used, and heck, I'm a little embarrassed by it. That said, would you actively turn down press because you think you're not ready?
======
Readmore
That's an interesting question. I would say that it depends on if you think
you would want to continue expanding it. If you really don't want to work on
it anymore then turn it down and do something you want to do. If it's a
project that you plan to support or expand on I would take the free press.
Just let the blogger know that it's a very early prototype.

